# ft mcrea food and surplies!



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

matt said he has got the fish. and i am bringing plates and forks and stuff. but we need some side dishes and snacks. please chime in and bring something to add to the menu.

thank you

scot


----------



## nonameangler+1 (May 13, 2009)

Scott, 

Angie and I will bring the following 
2 cases of water in cooler on ice
Confetti Salad (Kind of like a vegie combination that almost is like a salsa, Can either be eater with
chips or on it's own
Watermelon 
2 rolls paper towel 
2 aluminum panwith covers (From Oval office FF that did not get used)

Roll of contractor trash bags

Will be part of the 8am group. Giving Bob ([email protected] ) at ride. If anyone else needs a ride can probably take
two more. Will not stay all day, probably until 12-1. Will be launching atNASaround 08.If anyone needs tobe sponsoredontoNAS to launch or just needs a ride, PM me.Could meet at Walmart onBlue Angel. 

See everyone tomorrow


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

I'm meeting Johnsonbeachbum at Walmart pking lot at 0715. Will try to sponsor anyone that needs it. Also can give a ride out to a few. Bringing, cooker and some fish, some conecuh and buns, a few yard tools, small round table, extra G-bags, and of course whatever the better half wants. Hope to see you there. 

Also bringing hourseshoes and bocce balls.

Skip


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

Rides are also welcome with me. Just be at the Blue Angel Walmart parking lot by 7:15a.m. SHARP. or call 525-0191 with a heads up.

Will bring a double batch of brownies, a cooler of drinks, a couple of patio umbrellas, a folding table and some yard tools.



The Park Service said they would supply trash bags too, if you don't want too.


----------



## nonameangler+1 (May 13, 2009)

Rg Skip, Understand about the trash bags but prefer the contractor bags as don't seem to bust open as you drag them around the beach. We did the Ft Pickens clean up in the spring as part of the Pensacola Parotheads and learned about the "park service" supplied bags the hard way. Understand the funding /gov issue so not blaming them, just will bring my own. 

Picking up the same trash multiple timesjust:banghead:banghead:banghead

Phone is 529-6128 if anyone needs a ride. 

See everyone tomorrow.


----------

